# Found a baby sparrow



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

My daughter brought me home a baby sparrow, is not hurt, seems to be healthy and I think he fell from the nest.

Please, maybe someone knows how to take care of a baby sparrow. I do not know what food to give him and how to give him water to drink. He should be kept in a warm place?
He seems angry and scared, he looked at me and is afraid of my hand. 

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, this is a cute little fellow, I can see your daughter is going to take after her mother .

The care of sparrows, and other birds that gape, open their mouth to be fed, is a good deal different from looking after pigeons. You will not try and give this little guy water, he will get fluids from the foods you feed him.

For now, you can give it small pieces of grapes and small pieces of sardines using a pair of tweezers when it opens it mouth, about the size of 1/2 a pea for right now, to get it to open its mouth you would very lightly tap/touch its beak with the food. For now these two foods will give him juice for hydration, as well as carbohydrates and protein.

You can roll a face cloth into a small "donut" to make a bit of a nest for him and keep him in a smaller box for now, you can drape a piece of cloth over the top to let in light. You can also cut of a 25x25cm (10x10") square hole and cover with window screen if you have some around, use duct tape to secure. Do not use the larger screen like you use for pigeons as he could get caught and injured in this. If you have no screen you can use some plastic wrap to cover the hole and cut a few 1cm (1/2") stripe holes around the top of the box to let in air and even more light.

Others may post, but I will see if I can find you a few links on looking after these kind of birds

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, right now I have nothing to eat in the house from what you said, grapes and sardines. Now is quite late here, is 10 pm and tomorrow morning I'll buy that food. 
Did you know anything that can give him to eat now? Corn flour or bread is good? Or maybe other fruits?
For now I put him in a clear plastic bowl, like as one in which my pigeons drink water from my window, I put some towels inside.

My daughter came out to play with children and the children found him, was fell in the grass. My daughter took him and brought home, she know that our home is bird hospital and my daughter is my assistant, a good nurse. 

Thank you Karyn,

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vulturescu said:


> Well, right now I have nothing to eat in the house from what you said, grapes and sardines. Now is quite late here, is 10 pm and tomorrow morning I'll buy that food.
> Did you know anything that can give him to eat now? Corn flour or bread is good? Or maybe other fruits?
> For now I put him in a clear plastic bowl, like as one in which my pigeons drink water from my window, I put some towels inside.
> 
> ...


Dana, for tonight you can soak little pieces of bread in water and feed, touch the bread to a Kleenex before feeding so it is not too wet.

Found this clip that may be helpful for you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaS0YP_Nr44

Karyn


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i never heard of giving birds sardines? isn't that fish and sparrows eat seeds? just a question what does the sardines do for him/her? he / she is a cutie tho


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> i never heard of giving birds sardines? isn't that fish and sparrows eat seeds? just a question what does the sardines do for him/her? he / she is a cutie tho


Sparrow are omnivorous, they will eat seeds as well as small insects and fruit as well. Since Dana will not have access to a supply of meal worms to feed, the feeding of sardines will make up the protein part of the diet for now as well as supply a whole range of essential nutrients, like calcium.

Another link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcv4IKB_AC4&feature=related

Karyn


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thank you for the info on that


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Karyn, I saw the video and is very useful. I put him in a plastic container the same as we seen in this video.
OK, for the moment I will give him some bread in water. I'll go fast to feed him and we talk tomorrow.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

And just another question,

Karyn, canned in oil sardines are good? or must be raw sardines?

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vulturescu said:


> And just another question,
> 
> Karyn, canned in oil sardines are good? or must be raw sardines?
> 
> Dana


Dana, very good question, I am sorry I was not more clear, and glad you asked. You will use canned sardines in oil or water if you can not find the oil kind. And like with the bread, you will touch the sardine to a Kleenex to make sure nothing dips off the food that he may aspirate. You want the very small kind that will have the bones left in for the calcium.

Karyn


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also feed him soaked dry kitten food, hard boiled eggs, a small bit of cheese, cooked rice, little tiny pieces of apple or pear all the while keeping some wild bird seed in his container. I usually feed from the end of a tooth pick and after a couple of feedings and once the baby figures out what you are doing, he will grab the food from the tooth pick. I do understand this could be problematic with rice though.
There is another forum that you will find helpful and it's called Starling Talk. They have lots of information on sparrows.
I lived with a sparrow for 8 years. Her name was Sparkle and she was quite the charmer. They are lovely birds.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What are the poops looking like?

And, is this little Sparrow able to vigorously run and hop and flap and so on?


If one does not succeed in communicating with them so that they are willing to ask to be fed...it is virtually impossible to get anywhere.


Some are willing and trusting from the get go, others can be very hard to win over.

Often by this age, they are roughly fledglings and out of the nest naturally, with mom & dad or whomever, feeding them on the ground or on low branches and so on.

If this little one is not sick, then, maybe consider to go investigate where they were found, and, see what the scene is - if there are Sparrows there, and, youngsters and so on, and no special dangers form Cats or other...then, he or she could be put back, and, maybe observe the situation for a while to see if mom & dad find them and are feeding them.


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

OK Karyn, I bought sardinesin in oil and I'll boil and egg and I'll give him some of what Charis said aboute what else eats. 

I tried last night to give him some food but does not want to open the beak and also this morning did not open his beak for food. He does not require food, can not be hungry? I should give him food like pigeons, to open his beak with my hand?

Phil, the place where children have found the baby sparrow is a small play park for children, right behind my block. I asked my daughter where exactly is the place and this morning I went to look after any nest of sparrows. There are many sparrows in the area but I did not see any trace of the nest. Even if I will find his nest is very risky to leave it there because there are many, many cats and many terribile children who would do harm. The baby sparrow was very lucky because my daughter was outside when other children found him. My daughter took him and brought him home immediately.

And to answer your question, Phil, the little is vigorous, in this morning he ran through the house, hop and flap and began to peep.

I put a picture with the poop overnight.

Thank you,

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, I think it is as Phil says, that there has to be a sense of communication between the caregiver and the sparrow so they are at ease and asking to be feed, and willing to do so. How to do this with a sparrow, I frankly don't know as I have not hand raised a sparrow before, other than what would be done with a young pigeon who is frighten and uncooperative. Talking to the bird and reassuring the bird your are there to help and no fast hand movements over them and trying to approach them from lower, coming up to them, instead of higher, coming down., being slow and patient.

This little one will need food, grapes for fluids and sardines to balance things out before long, as it will be a day since he probably had anything. Continue to try lightly tapping the food to the front side of his beak, telling him he needs to eat, he may soon get the idea allow himself to be feed. 

That he is energetic and vigorous is a good sign, please try a little more and see if he will cooperate, in the meantime perhaps there will be others who will have a better idea how to get him to cooperate and when it will be time to open his beak and feed him, kind of force feeding him, if he does not.

We will get this straightened out today for him.

Another link with information: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm


Karyn


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Now I try to give some pieces of grapes, is beside me now. He opened beak a little and took two or three pieces of grapes but does not want to eat sardines. I noticed that only for grapes open beak but not for sardine. May not be familiar with this food, needs some time to get used to this change.

However, I know how I wear with him to not scare him but I think he need some time to get used to me. I would say that is a little difference between his mother and me

He is so small and sweet. I'm used to my pigeons and he seems so small and delicate.
When Coko heard the baby sparrow making noise, he looks curious to see where it comes from that noise.

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Another link with information: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm


Karyn[/QUOTE]


Karyn, I looked on the site that you gave me, is very good and informative. There is a picture of a baby sparrow that open a big mouth for food. He does not open a big mouth like that, just very little, he ate very few small pieces of grapes and does not want anything, I'll try later.
I think I will prepare the recipe that I saw it there on site and I will include sardines and I'll try with that.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, glad he ate a few pieces of grapes, as this will give him some fluids and fruit sugar for energy, fluids are important, so do make sure he does get more grapes. Yes, try the recipe and keep at it, please keep us updated and maybe one of the wild bird rehabbers will see this thread and offer a few suggestions.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Dana, 


Food pieces need to be small of course...small pieces of Grape, ripe Cherry, ripe Pear and so on, crush the small piece between finger tips before feeding.


If he has been 'Peeping' he or she is calling their parents..or asking of them where their location is.

This Sparrow would not be in a Nest at this age, and, would be getting fed on low branches of on the ground.


I just have them on a Towel on my Lap, and I have a small Saucer of prepared Food items in front of the youngster.


At his age, they are about ready to be self feeding, and, it helps for them to see the food items they are being fed, where, they soon elect to simply reach over and peck them themself.


For now, if he wil Gape even a little, or if he will take a bit of food from your finger tip, it is a good beginning, and, will likely improve with success of getting little food bites in to his Beak.

At some point of development, they really do not Gape anymore anyway, but, instead, merely take the food from their parent or care giver.

Water Pack Sardines, not 'Oil'...and the smaller the Sardines, the better, so, two layer at least.


Keep hands below his eye level when trying to feed or offer food.


You can make a 'chirp' which is like the chirp which Baby Sparrows make when they are asking to be fed, and, this will suggest to him the possibilities of the situation for his getting fed, were he to ask.

Pretend to be eating food bites yourself, so he can see this...exhagerate how good they taste and so on, and, then, offer some to him.


Like that...


Good luck!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for good advices! 

You say that this sparrow would not be in the nest at this age, but he does not know how to fly yet. 
To me he seems small compared with other sparrow chicks/babies that I see at my window. I see many sparrows that come to eat with my pigeons and the parents eat whole grains and then put in the mouth of chicken/babies who staying near parents with open mouth. Even if they left the nest and they fly, I noticed that babies are held by parents and are still fed by parents.

Anyway, Cipy began to open his mouth when see food, I'll call him Cipy. He ate little pieces of sardines, cherries, grapes. Seems that slowly start to get used to the new situation. 

Actually the sardines we bought yesterday I thought I was in oil but are in the water. When I opened the tin I noticed that there are in water, but it was better.

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Vulturescu said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Thanks for good advices!
> 
> ...


Dana, this is a relief to hear you are making progress with Cipy and he is finally eating, I was really hoping this is what you would post today . 

Sometimes, with fledging birds, there is a short period of time between leaving the nest and being fully able to fly, that they spend their time on the ground and in the low branches of bushes and trees, where the parents come back and feed them there. This is only for a few days until they are fully able to fly to go with their parents learning to hunt and eat on their own.

Good job,


Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Little Sparrows such as yours soon figure out the connection between the food pieces you are feeding them, and, how they can also peck them themselves...so, having the little Saucer of food pieces right there in front of him or her, is the way to go.

I usually arrange the bits of ripe Fruits and Fish, and, also a little pile of Chlorella ( bright green powder rich in nutrients and in Chlorophyll - get at any Health Food Store) and a splotch of fresh Olive Oil...and, I dab the bite of food into the Olive Oil, then, into the Chlorella Powder, and, then feed it to the Baby or Youngster.


If you pretend to eat the little food bites also ( of course do not actually get any saliva on the food, but, just sort of hold it up to your mouth enough to be convincing and be saying "Oh yum, this is good!" and stuff like that, the youngster also will start to get the connection, and, wish to peck the food bite from your finger tip, and, soon, from the Saucer of prepared food bites itself.


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, thanks Phil, I'll do everything I can to help him as well. Cipy began to eat better and when he see that I come at him with food he begins to bounce. Cipy understand that I come to feed it. I made a meal of boiled egg, sardines, apples, a few drops of extra virgin olive oil.
I made a small video, is not very good quality but you can see somewhat how he eats and how I cheep 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u54npoee98

My husband says that soon I will grow wings and I'll fly with the birds.

Dana


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like things are going well then!


Post some close up images of his/her freshest poops?


Have the prepared food bits on a Saucer...have the Sparrow on a Towel on your Lap as you sit, and, have the Saucer right in front of them, as you feed.


This will allow them more opportunity to see the food bits as something conceptually seperate from the feeding gesture, and to feel an interest in starting to peck them directly.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dana, you are doing a wonderful job, with Cipy , from the look of things. Phil has made a number of good mentions that should help as well. Not sure how close we are, Phil may have a better idea, but it won't be long before he takes off in flight, so be prepared for this, watch for open windows/doors.

Karyn


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I will follow Phil's advices and I'll post some pictures with freshest poops tomorrow morning, now is very late here.

Yes would be good to know how long it is until Cipy will start to fly, maybe you know Phil.

Thank you,

Dana


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They just start flying at some point, Lol...and, so, of course, you have to make sure things around the House are safe for this, and, let them do it at least a few hours a day.

After a while, no matter how Lovey-Dovey and sweet and cuddley they may be, their natural development is toward independence and self posession, and, with Sparrows this transition is usually quite clear and firmly shown - to wit: They soon want nothing more to do with you! Lol...and, you can see them to have a look of haughty distain toward any interest you may show them.

By this time, if all has gone well, the youngster has been self feeding for some weeks, and, is also showing his or her facility for sighting and catching Bugs around the House...as well as for pecking Seeds or other Foods

So, that phase then - one lets them go out and fly around outdoors, on their own discretion...one decides a dedicated Window for example, which one leaves open for them to leave out of and fly back in through.

The youngster does this usually then for another week or two, flies out for a while, flies back in later by dusk.

Once he or she feels satisfied with their explorations, and, has found areas they feel are amenible or welcoming, which have other Sparrows whom they have been associating with, they fly out finally and remain out thereafter, and, thus, have begin their Wild Life on a good footing.


So, expect these developments...encourage self feeding now...and, prepare for the phase of their being able to come and go via a stable dedicated Window.

The Window may be closed of course once they are back in, and or even while they are out, but it must be made to offer no confusion as for whether it is open or closed - so the Glass maybe needs to have paper Towels glued on to it for the time being using a little Syrup or whatever, so the Bird will not accidently fly into the Glass.

They will watch from a distance if ready to come back in, for one to open the Window or Door they know to be the one they use...they are very smart that way.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I'm used to take care that the windows are closed, this is not a problem, especially now that we have Coko and most of the time is free in the house.

Most of the time we keep Cipy at the window (see in the pictures) and he see other sparrows that come to drink or eat and then Cipy begins to bounce and make noise. Is very lively, he cleans his feathers and spreads its wings as birds.

I did not managed to take too good pictures to poops. He does not do the poops in the middle where he stands, he always do on edge of plastic box.

The last picture I posted is with the area in front of my window to make your idea. There are many birds in the area in the trees that you see, are pigeons, sparrows, magpies, crows, cop, doves, woodpeckers...wide range of birds'

Dana


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi V,


Very nice...

Yes, his being able to see out doors and see the other Birds is excellent, and is as it would be in Nature.

You will be able to tell when he wants to go join them in experimental forays...he will 'pace' at the Window.

Poops look good..!

Do see if you can include the fresh Olive Oil to dab his food bites into s you feed...it is very good for them and worth doing.

If you can get fresh Cilantro, or some soft Parselery kind, tear or cut with Scissors into very tiny bits and include this also in his meals - they need sources of fresh Chlorophyl.




Best wishes!


Phil
lv


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Phil,

I have already included fresh Olive Oil and today I'll look to buy fresh Cilantro. 

I'll keep you informed.

Thanks for help Phil,

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Phil,

You have to see Cipy as it is active, he has a lot of energy this little guy!!! I let him sit over the window with protective screen shot and is very happy to hear birds chirping and see other sparrows that come to the window.

Phil, when you think that Cipy should learn to drink water alone? And how to do it to learn him that?

Here is a short video with Cipy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcxNeQK2JNQ

Dana


----------



## Passer 25 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi there, guys,

Yesterday late afternoon, I found a fledgling house sparrow in the middle of a cat-ridden, busy street. Although there was a tree nearby, there were no visible nests, and it is a horrible place for a little guy to learn to fly. We also had a horrific hailstorm a few days ago, and I suspect that if my little guy was in that, any nest he would have been in is completely gone. My area does not have any vet/rehab centers open over the weekend, so I definitely have him at least until Monday morning.

He seems uninjured aside from a little bit of patchy feathers that seems to be the result of mites, but he is not gaping at all and I do not think he has eaten at all since I found him. He is also extremely sluggish, and wants to nap with his head curled over his shoulder all of the time. It is possible he is just tired from a long ordeal in very hot weather, but I am getting worried about the little guy. I have tried feeding him sliced grapes, soaked dog-food, and mealworms. I am also starting to become very concerned about dehydration, especially since the hailstorm was a few days ago, and if he was separated from his family at that point, he might not have had much to drink for a few days. He has access to a little dish for water.

Please help!


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Passer,

You can look from the beginning on my thread, you have posted here, and here you will find everything you need to know how to care for him http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/found-a-baby-sparrow-54299.html
I think it will be helpful for you because it's the same situation with a baby sparrow found. If you want you can post a picture of baby sparrow and a picture of his poops to figure out if it is healthy.

Good luck,

Dana


----------



## Passer 25 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dana,

Mine has a few less feathers than yours did in the first picture. I'm mostly worried because he isn't eating or drinking willingly right now, and I'm very hesitant to over-encourage him. He only had one poo that was a very solidified little half white/half dark green bulb.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Passer 25 said:


> Dana,
> 
> Mine has a few less feathers than yours did in the first picture. I'm mostly worried because he isn't eating or drinking willingly right now, and I'm very hesitant to over-encourage him. He only had one poo that was a very solidified little half white/half dark green bulb.


Passer, sounds like he needs some fluids, I would be trying first with small, 1/2 pea size pieces of fresh, juicy grapes (room temperature or very slightly warm), keep tapping his beak with them with tweezers, you can also try small pieces of water soaked, whole wheat bread (lightly touched to a Kleenex, so the pieces is not dripping water, but still real moist). He probably is in a bit of shock from his new situation and needs a bit of time to adjust . But but the very solid poo indicated he needs fluids, so at some point in the next hours you may have to find some help, if he continues to refuse the food/hydration, of someone with steady hands and to gently open his beak, while you could drop in the pieces of grape/and soaked bread, to give him time to stabilize and adjust. Then just follow the thread what for Dana did to get her's going, it took a bit but Cipy got there.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he needs some time to understand what is happening with him. My baby sparrow began to eat well only after two days, at first did not want to eat but when he was hungry and knew that I give him the food began to open his mouth. Try giving him small pieces of grapes, cherries to hydrate him and give him energy.
You will not try and give this little sparrow water, he will get fluids from the foods you feed him.

Here is anothe link with informations, please read: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Karyn, thanks for intervention. 

I think I should do an update on the condition of Cipy. 

He began to eat and drink yourself alone. The only problem is he does not want to eat sardines, he dislikes. Otherwise eat well. Few days ago he jumped in the Kimy's plate with seeds and started to pick small pieces of wheat and rice and eat them. 

Cipy even has a new home. Our neighbor who recently died her parrot has donated to us the cage you see in the picture. I feel sorry for her parrot and the cage is very welcome for the birds we have in care.

Dana


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

I do not know how to begin to tell you about this tragedy. This morning when we woke up found Cipy dead in his cage. 

We were all shocked and do not understand why this happened with my little Cipy. I try to think what was wrong with him in the last days but I can not figure it out. 
He eat well all the time, began to drink water alone, the only thing different is that he was not so excited when he sees other sparrows and was a little quiet, as before. But I thought it was more common with us and is not very interest of life on the outside. 

Maybe that was a sign that does Cipy not feel well? 

I feel terrible that this happened, he was our precious little sweet heart. We all cry Cipy’s death especially my daughter Sarah who found this little sparrow and felt so happy that she saved this bird’s life.

If someone would ask me what I hate more I would certainly say that I hate those moments, are the most painful and you feel so bad and you think that maybe you have not done something right. This was supposed to be a happy day for me but unfortunately had to be the saddest and I will never forget this day he died because today is my birthday.

Rest in peace my little sweet Cipy!!!

Dana


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Dana, this is just heartbreaking news, you did so well for this little guy, it must be a very sad time at you home indeed, I just don't what to say. I was thinking yesterday it won't be too long before Cipy will be ready for release and now this, I am so very sorry. I am not sure what could have caused this sudden decline and death, perhaps Phil or Pidgey will see this thread and have a thought on this. Please accept my sincerest condolences for your family's loss.

Karyn


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Jul 19, 2011)

I would first like to express my sincerest regrets that Cipy passed. I found this thread today, since I was looking for tips on looking after baby sparrows, and I followed your story closely.

I too, have found a young sparrow, and I'm looking to keep it in good health until it's good to fly off. I'm an 18 year old guy living in the UK, so my time-zone is different (it's 9:15pm at time of writing), so I don't know when I'll get a reply to this post. I think that s/he's asleep, so I don't want to wake him/her (henceforth assumed to be a male, name - Jack (Captain Jack Sparrow!)).

I followed some advice on soaking dog biscuits in water and trying to pipette the mixture into his mouth, but it seems like he's getting more water than substance. The biscuits seem to be good quality (37% Protein, if I remember correctly, and 1.2% Calcium as well as some other things).

But I really don't know how much to feed him - I offered him a cut up worm, and he ate some, but didn't seem to be too good at getting it down his throat :S

He is fully feathered except for when he cranes his neck I can see pink skin around his neck, but is very small, and does not open his eyes much. He was able to grip onto my finger, and has jumped (with flapping) from my hand to my knee as I was sitting. He seems very brave and unafraid, but I can't figure out why he won't eat much...

Any help would be great, because there's a vet coming on Friday to check on one of my horses, but I'll probably ask her to have a look at him. He just needs to survive that long.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I would be much more inclined to use the food formula from the Starling-Talk link posted earlier, here it is again, http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm. than the soaked dog biscuits. If you can not get meal worms from a pet store, then I would forgo trying to feed him worms at all, stick with the mixed food. As to how much to feed him, in the Staring-Talk link it says to feed them as much as they want, until you see they no longer are actively gapping for more food. Do have a read of the link as the people at Starling-Talk are pretty well informed.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vulturescu,


I am so sorry.


You were doing a splendid job!


What I have seen in my own experience, is that true 'Babys', as when I used to get in ten or fifteen of them sometimes in a single day or couple days...used to have Baskets of them in the Kitchen, endless feedings! I never had any problems. Everyone would grow up perfectly, and, self release in increments and with style.

But, when I would get in Single Juvenile Sparrows, I have had them perish at least half the time, and I had no idea why, all seemed to have gone well, eating well, pooping well, enthusiasm for Chow Times, accepting of their 'adoption' and of my attentions, and, I wake up in the morning, and, they have died.

My guess is that sometimes they have or somehow may contract a Bacterial illness which is slowly gaining on them, and, at some point, it overcomes them, but, they do not show signs like Pigeons do, so, one has no way to have guessed.

About all one might observe, is they seemed a little sleepy or less energetic in the hours before.

The little Song Birds in general are so frail and can go from 'everything seems fine', to stone cold dead, in no time, there is just so little leeway to even notice anything is going awry, let alone, to know what it is, to decide what regimen or medicines to elect.

They are very difficult.

I understand from professional rehabbers that their success rate with Sparrows or other Song Birds is quite low.

It is just that way.


You gave it a good try...no fault to be found there.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Jul 19, 2011)

Dobato said:


> I would be much more inclined to use the food formula from the Starling-Talk link posted earlier, here it is again, http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm. than the soaked dog biscuits. If you can not get meal worms from a pet store, then I would forgo trying to feed him worms at all, stick with the mixed food. As to how much to feed him, in the Staring-Talk link it says to feed them as much as they want, until you see they no longer are actively gapping for more food. Do have a read of the link as the people at Starling-Talk are pretty well informed.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Karyn



Like I said, he really was just refusing to eat. Every 45 minutes I would try to feed him the dog biscuit and water mix, with little effect. He lasted through the night, but the next morning he was very inactive, breathing shallowly and not looking healthy. Completely refusing to take any food or water, he did not make it to midday. 

I'm sad that I couldn't have done anything for him, but with the resources I had available I think I did my best. He simply didn't once gape for food...

Thanks for the help anyway - maybe next time I'll do better...


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Jack S., I am truly sorry for your little sparrow. 

Phil is right that really is more complicated with the sparrows than with the pigeons. I just could not realize that something is wrong with him. With pigeons, I immediately realize if there is any problem and is much easier to work with them than with sparrows.

Thanks for all the help,

Dana


----------



## kylabess (Jul 23, 2017)

*hello*

Hi so i took in a baby sparrow last night he aprars to have a broken foot and ive been looking up how to feed him he dosent open his mouth on his own to eat i mixed up some insect food tht is normaly for bearded dragons with a tiny bit of calcium powder and egg yolk he's currently inside of a box with a heating pad underneath the towels i put inside i was wondering if anyone could possibly help with information to help this little guy he seems to be doing ok since hes nice and warm now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is an old thread, but earlier in this thread they gave a link where they needed help for a house sparrow. Maybe it will help you also. Please go to this link for information.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/fo...row-54299.html

There is more info on Starling Talk, with a good food formula to give to him. Here is the link.
http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm.


----------

